# How to make lacquer less glossy?



## Patrick (Nov 16, 2008)

I just finished a table out of reclaimed pine.I sprayed it with Sherwin Williams lacquer.The can says medium rubbed effect on it.I was hoping for a little less shiny finish.Everything is hand planed which leaves it having a rippled effect.Is there anything I can spray over it that would take the gloss out?


----------



## Leo G (Oct 16, 2006)

Flattening paste in the lacquer you have now and another coat should do it. You should be able to get it at the Sherwin Williams dealer you got the lacquer at.


----------



## GeorgeC (Jul 30, 2008)

Rubbing down with 0000 steel wool should also do the trick.

G


----------



## Alan P Oliver (Dec 26, 2008)

Here's my tuppence (suggestion(s)):
There are a no of ways ;

use a fine grade 800 wet and dry paper with water.
use wire wool 0000 and wax
get the same make of finish and add a percentage of matt. to original can.
The first two you would rub with (along) grain. Last you would key finish and mix sheen levels. www.woodfinishinghelp.wordpress.com


----------

